# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Halo 2D Game

## Cade

Download

----------


## |2eM!x

Runtime error: Automation error

----------


## Cade

Pc specs?

----------


## Pino

Worked here,

 Pixel Shaders App didnt work, just displayed outlines.

 Specs here -

 2.6ghz P4 
 512 Ram
 128mb Geeforce FX 5200
 and all the usual trimmings

----------


## NoteMe

Yaeh, your PixelShader is not working. I have a 9800PRO card, so it should handle PS1.3, I havn't had time to see if it is the pixel shader there is something wrong with, or how you call it (what you pass to it and get back) because you didn't add the code.




ØØ

----------


## Cade

Look at ps.txt. It is supposed to generate lines (edge detection)  :Wink:

----------


## NoteMe

I am at school now, and as I said I didn't have the time to do it. But if that is the case, then it worked... :Smilie: ...


You should try to add some kind of cartoon rendering too it if you have come that far... :Wink:

----------


## Jacob Roman

> Runtime error: Automation error


Yeah the pixel shader exe gives me an Automation Error too. But the non pixel shaded one works great. Here are my specs:

Windows ME
AMD Athlon 1.2 GHz
256 MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440

----------


## NoteMe

Your GPU doesn't support PS 1.3, not even PS 1.0 if I am not wrong.


ØØ

----------


## Cade

Yeah, no ps supported on a geforce4 mx.
Edit: New library will now give you a msgbox stating the error rather than an automation error.

----------


## Venom555

This game is great!! It also works great without PS, it would be great if you continued development on it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cade

Give me good ideas and I might make a sequel, perhaps also objective based, and with the warthog too.

----------


## Venom555

I wouldn't really know what to add to a Halo game other than the things already in the game... maybe a nice split screen multiplayer or winsock multiplayer mode, and an end boss or at least a few end bosses might be nice... Halo 2 kind of lacked that in my eyes... a superior being that takes everything to kill... 


Maybe the Covenant found a different machine on a special Halo, unlike the other 7, and tested it out, little did they know that this opened rifts into other dimensions, and this HUGE monster as big as a Phantom was released from the dimension, the system fried, and rampaged the whole of HALO, making even the flood scared... taking on 30 elites, and killing them all within seconds.. nothing being able to stop it, and it realising that you, master chief is also unlike the rest and quite a formidable opponent... It then searches for you and when it finds you, the battle of the tirants begin... an all on battle... You, the flood, the covenant, the Monster, huge battle... So gory and epic, that it would leave the player shivering when it comes, as you've known about the monster for some time and you've seen it's destructive power in cutscenes and you're so looking forward to battling it...

Those are just my crappy ideas though :P

----------


## Venom555

Oh, and for some reason, your game does not work with all video cards, even the version without pixel shaders, if I remember correctly, an automation error occurred... this was with a standard video card, 32MB ram without any nvidia or ATI chipset.. though 3D games like Morrowind would work with that video card... all the vb runtimes were on this PC as well. This PC was a P3 800Mhz with 96MB RAM, windows XP.

However this game did work with my Geforce FX 5200 128MB RAM.

----------


## notquitehere188

how did you do the rotation, directx i assume?

----------


## Jacob Roman

Nahhhhhhhh, you think  :Wink: 

BitBlt isn't capable of graphics like that. Not even alphablending.

----------


## Venom555

I haven't seen the PixelShaded version, but with the right graphics, I'm sure that you'd get an identical look/gameplay using BitBlt(Probably not as fast?)

----------


## Cade

Yes, DirectX. You cant do this with bitblt, note the rotations and light effects.

----------


## Jacob Roman

You can't do any of these using BitBlt:

Rotation
Lighting
Alphablending
Anti Aliasing
Stretching (unless using StretchBlt)
Transparancy without a mask

And you will never get the speed in BitBlt no where near the same as DirectX.

----------


## Venom555

> You can't do any of these using BitBlt:
> 
> Rotation
> Lighting
> Alphablending
> Anti Aliasing
> Stretching (unless using StretchBlt)
> Transparancy without a mask


Obviously....

(Correct me if I'm wrong?) But what I meant was, you could 'fake' what is seen in the game(in the NON PS version), with the right graphics and, rotation would be quite possible without DX...

----------


## NoteMe

Yes you could do it if you made a lot of extra functions. But you could also do it using SetPixel/GetPixel. But as with BitBlt it would be much slower and MUCH more work. And it wouldn't take advantage of your 3D card at all.

ØØ

----------


## Cade

Well you can try but it wont be fast, maybe not even realtime.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Definitely not even in real time.

----------

